# Solved: San andreas joypad problem please read



## Darkst4r (Oct 20, 2007)

Hi I recently bought a saitek p3200 rumble pad to play san andreas with but am having trouble configuring it.

Ive tried changing controls but for some reason it wont pick up my analogue sticks so I cant assign them to look around.

Its mainly the right one as the left one worked by default.

Its not a problem with the pad as it works with other games.

Any help would be great , plus is there a way of downloading a joypad profile that i can drag into a folder so the buttons are mapped for me like on the ps2/xbox ?

cheers


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Something I found;


> GTA San Andreas, although being a FPS as such, it worked very well. it was a shame that only on analogue stick was supported by the game, but that could be solved by using the profiling software. The game was well adapted to the gamepad and made shooting possible though auto-targeting. But problems that I found with the game was the lack of support for the pressure sensitive trigger, which were supported in the original version the the Xbox. A disappointment but the game pad worked well.


found here. http://technicianspot.blogspot.com/2008/05/saitek-p3200-rumble-review.html

Game supports one, but guess they got it working with the profiling software. 

Little more to read.. 
http://www.saitekforum.com/showthread.php?t=7516
Caution, pop ups, on the site linked in the answer post.

Also, http://www.pinnaclegameprofiler.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1286
Not sure if that one applies to your pad or not, but may be of use to you in figuring things out.


----------



## Darkst4r (Oct 20, 2007)

Hmm , thanks for the reply but nothing seemed to help , I tried download the SAAC program which looked promising but when I try to start the game with it running I get a "GTSA has encountered a problem and needs to close error" and I cant run the game.

Just wondering if anyone knows of any better profiling software out there thatll work for all games like oblivion , GTA etc.

Cheers


----------



## Darkst4r (Oct 20, 2007)

I think im gonna give up on this , i managed to fiddle about with saiteks programming software and get the right stick working too , but at the expense of both triggers!
Its ridiculous , literally no games pick up the right analogue stick and even when ive spent ages mapping the buttons that do work in game , the next time I start it I have to do it all over again.
Im giving up and buying a 360 , joypad gaming on a PC is more trouble than its worth.


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

No games at all?
Maybe the pad is bad. 

That post about GTA said it would be seen as digital, not analogue. (Mapped to the the arrow keys)
Maybe other games see it like that too. I don't think Oblivion uses the arrow keys, unless you map them. 

Setting up controllers can be a pain, consoles are by far better with those.


----------



## Darkst4r (Oct 20, 2007)

Its not the pad itself because ive tested it in the softwares control panel.Racedriver grid picks up the right stick too.
Im really annoyed because the GTA box says a joypad with dual analogue sticks is required , yet it doesnt work.My only guess is that its one of the few pads that isnt supported.
Other than these problems its a great little pad , its awesome on Grid.
Maybe I havent worked out the software properly yet , the fact the on disk PDF instruction manual seems to be corrupt doesnt really help this though and there isnt an online download source for my particular model.
GRRRR!


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Found some profiles.. one for Oblivion.
http://www.saitekusa.com/usa/down/p3200pro.htm

Also, have you read the SST or SGE manuals. 
http://www.saitekusa.com/usa/down/manuals.htm

Controller manuals stop at the 3000.. odd, maybe its to new.

??? Just searching out things for ya.


----------



## Darkst4r (Oct 20, 2007)

HEY I WORKED IT OUT ! thanks alot for those links , I finally managed to make head and and tail of the programming software and now it works like a charm.
Thanks so much for taking the time to point me in the right direction.

I guess it was just a case of RTFM , but the manual I had wouldnt open and I could not find any instructions on how to use the software properly.

Another big thankyou , ive been pissed off for two days about this and now Ill sleep better tonight :up:


----------



## Super-D-38 (Apr 25, 2002)

Wonderful!  :up:

So glad I was able to help, even a little. 

Happy gaming!


----------

